

IE9 and the Lost World’s Fairs - sjs382
http://jasonsantamaria.com/articles/ie9-and-the-lost-worlds-fairs/

======
sjs382
A showcase for WOFF fonts, used to promote IE9. The actual demonstrations are
at <http://lostworldsfairs.com/>, but this blog post is from one of the
creators.

